# Chọn Nệm Tốt Cho Sức Khỏe



## thuthuytatana (26/7/19)

Một giấc ngủ ngon mang lại nhiều lợi ích là điều không ai có thể bàn cãi. Để có một giấc ngủ ngon gồm nhiều yếu tố góp thành và tạo lên bao gồm không gian, cảm xúc, thực phẩm và điều quan nhất đó chính là sản phẩm gắn liền với cơ thể giúp bạn yên giấc mỗi đêm đó chính là tấm nệm phù hợp.

Hiện nay có rất nhiều loại nệm trên thị trường để cho bạn chọn lựa. Tuy nhiên, mỗi loại nệm đều có công dụng và tính chất riêng. Vì vậy nếu chọn đúng nệm phù hợp sẽ là điều tốt nhất cho bạn để có giấc ngủ ngon mỗi đêm.

*Nệm cao su thiên nhiên – Độ đàn hồi và êm ái nhất*
-  Chất liệu được làm từ 100% cao su tự nhiên là sản phẩm có độ đàn hồi và êm ái nhất hiện nay. Với nguyên liệu tự nhiên không lẫn các tạp chất khác là sản phẩm an toàn cho người sử dụng.  
- Nệm được thiết kế với dạng bọt khí và thiết kế dạng lỗ thông hơi đem lại sự thoáng mát cho sản phẩm. Không gây nên các hiện tượng nóng lưng, bí bách khi sử dụng.






_Thiết kế với hàng ngàn lỗ thông hơi, giúp nệm thoáng mát_​
- Thiết kế nệm là một màu trắng tinh khiết phù hợp với nhiều nội thất khác nhau, từ đơn giản đến cầu kì, sang trọng, từ hiện tại đến những căn phòng cổ điển.
- Vỏ bọc ngoài được thiết kế dạng 4D spacer độc đáo, với hàng ngàn lỗ thoáng khí, giúp thông thoáng, kháng khuẩn, mang đến sự thoải mái thoáng mát.






_Được thiết kế màu trắng tinh khiết dễ dàng phù hợp với nhiều phong cách trang trí và với áo nệm với hàng ngàn lỗ nhỏ giúp thoáng khí, kháng khuẩn._​
- Với độ đàn hồi lý tưởng là sản phẩm hỗ trợ tốt cho cơ thể. Nâng đỡ tối đa giúp lưu thông máu và bảo vệ tối đa cột sống của bạn.

*Nệm cao su nhân tạo – Hỗ trợ tốt các bệnh về cột sống thoát vị đĩa đệm*

- Được kết cấu từ chât liệu nhập khẩu với đặc tính là độ đàn hồi cao, nâng đỡ cơ thể tuyệt đối.

- Với thiết kế dạng cấu trúc hình học. Cấu trúc thông minh giúp nệm biến đổi theo hình dáng của cơ thể qua đó gia tăng tối đa diện tích tiếp xúc cơ thể với nệm qua đó phân bổ áp lực một cách đồng đều. Hỗ trợ tốt cho những người mắc bệnh về cột sống, thoát vị đĩa đệm.

- Vỏ nệm sử dụng áo vải 4D Spacer thiết lế thông minh với hàng ngàn lỗ thông thoáng, đảm bảo độ thoáng mát cho người sử dụng ngay cả khi thời tiết nóng bức.






_Công nghệ 4D spacer giúp thoáng khí, kháng khuẩn_​
- Nệm còn được thiết kế với 2 dạng là thẳng và gấp 3, giúp cho người tiêu dùng có nhiều sự lựa chọn phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng. Dễ dàng di chuyển với dạng gấp 3 tấm và không ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng sản phẩm.

*Nệm bông ép – Giảm tình trạng đau lưng*

- Được cấu tạo từ những sợi bông ép chặt cách nhiệt từ hàng ngàn lớp bông mỏng thành một khối liên kết chặt chẽ, có độ phẳng tuyệt đối cả hai bề mặt nệm, tạo nên tấm nệm có độ cứng vừa phải nhất định, giúp giữ khung xương cột sống cho người nằm, không gây đau lưng hay các bệnh liên quan đến cột sống.






_Nệm bông ép Tatana có độ cứng vừa phải, hỗ trợ tốt những người đau lưng đau cột sống_​
- Nệm có độ thoáng khí cao nhờ vào các sợi polyester tạo nên, là những sợi lành tính không gây ra dị ứng hay kích ứng da.

- Nhờ vào quy trình sản xuất chặt chẽ nên nệm sẽ không bị lún xẹp sau thời gian dài sử dụng.

*Nệm lò xo – Giúp lưu thông máu tốt*

- Là sản phẩm có độ đàn hồi cao. Được sản xuất theo công nghệ tiên tiến tạo nên những tấm nệm hỗ trợ và chăm sóc cho toàn bộ cơ thể. Các lò xo được phân bổ hợp lý đảm bảo độ cứng đối đa của nệm, khắc phục được tình dạng lồi lõm của những nệm trước đây.







_Nệm lò xo Tatana độ đàn hồi lớn nhưng không gây ra tiếng động khi nằm_​ 
- Với chất liệu bền chắc và chống gỉ theo thời gian. Nệm có độ thông thoáng tối đa với bề mặt nệm được sử dụng vải 4D spacer vô cùng thoáng mát, thiết kế với 2 màu trắng xanh giúp tô điểm cho căn phòng bạn.

- Với độ đàn hồi cao giúp lưu thông máu tốt và hạn chế tối nguy cơ vẹo cột sống.

- Nệm được bảo hành lên tới 15 sử dụng.

Mỗi loại nệm đều có những ưu điểm và công dụng riêng biệt, hi vọng với những thông tin riêng của từng loại, của bài viết “ Chọn Nệm Tốt Cho Sức Khỏe”  trên sẽ giúp bạn có cơ sở, gợi ý để chọn được tấm nệm ưng ý nhất.

TATANA​


----------

